# Horton Scope



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I use a Horton supermag crossbow & want to put a red dot scope on it. Horton has a 3-dot scope with a mount that doesn't require an extra mount that I would otherwise have to buy if I went with a regular red dot. Anyone use this Horton scope & have any reviews on it, good or bad ? Amazon has the Horton for $60 & I think it would end up costing me more if I buy another scope plus the needed mount. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Me and the brother in law use horton scoops and have not had any problems with them.
Horton maks a rifel type scoop thats what i would get 
Pm me and i will get u a pic if u want


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

we just got a horton crossbow in with the 3 dot scope havent shot it yet but i looks to be pretty good quality ,if your out by the shop stop in and take a look .


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I traded my brother in law my horton 3 red dot for his horton rifle style.I killed a nice buck with the 3 red dot scope last year. The only problem with the red scope was the top red dot covered a large area on the target. When I was sighting in my bow it was hard to get a tight group with the top dot. If I was looking to buy a red dot I would buy the 3 red dot that Horton makes which you can change the size of the dots.The main advantage of the Horton rifle style scope is the magnification it has 4x30 power and the Horton red dot has no magnification.
Angler ss


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> I traded my brother in law my horton 3 red dot for his horton rifle style.I killed a nice buck with the 3 red dot scope last year. The only problem with the red scope was the top red dot covered a large area on the target. When I was sighting in my bow it was hard to get a tight group with the top dot. If I was looking to buy a red dot I would buy the 3 red dot that Horton makes which you can change the size of the dots.The main advantage of the Horton rifle style scope is the magnification it has 4x30 power and the Horton red dot has no magnification.
> Angler ss


I agree 100% I have the three dot that so I did not need to worry about rings or mounts. I killed 2 deer with it and can hit the target but the sight your talking about will definitly be the biggest accuracy killer on your bow. With a regular scope mine could about hit dimes at 30 yds with the red dot its more like 5 inch circles.


----------

